# Parsun Electric Outboard (7HP)



## arcadedawg (Mar 21, 2014)

Hey guys, I will be using a 7HP Parsun Electric Outboard this Saturday at Black Shoals with High Voltage..  I will be using it in all of The Dixie tournaments because they are an electric only club.  I also plan to use it in some High Voltage and SJA events as well.  I recently come to terms with Elco Electric Outboards to use this motor.  Hopefully, I will have more information on this motor as well as other motors and products they carry very soon.  Please feel free to contact me with any questions you have and I will try to answer them for you.  They seem to be a very good company with a lot more products coming very soon.  I just got the motor on my boat today,  so tomorrow will be the first time I have had it in the water. It will probably take me a trip or two to get it dialed in. 

Thanks, Scott Edwards
678-316-4974


----------



## DAWGFISH66 (Mar 23, 2014)

Well I'm sure they are all excited to hear that...


----------



## bloodhound1 (Mar 24, 2014)

How did it go?


----------



## Mr. P (Mar 27, 2014)

Scott, what kind of batteries are you using? The specs say 130A draw which is asking a lot of a lead acid battery. Are you using one of the exotics? Li-Ion, Li-Mag?

Didn't get to talk to you about it Sat at Black Shoals.


----------



## arcadedawg (Mar 28, 2014)

*Parsun*

This weekend I will be using 4 120 amp draw batteries. We will see how they do. Elco is in the process of developing a 48 volt lithium battery pack that weighs only 70 pounds. Still probably a couple of months away but I am looking forward to trying it. I will let you know how it goes this weekend.


----------



## wwright713 (Apr 1, 2014)

So how did it go and what mph did you get


----------



## arcadedawg (Apr 2, 2014)

*Parsun*

It went very well.  I did not GPS the mph, but I will next time.  We did not even put the front trolling motor in the water, and was still the fastest boat by a good margin.  This motor is super quiet and runs well.  I'm really looking forward to getting the mph on the next trip.  By then, I will have my transom the right height to accomodate it.  I still have about 5 inches of extra drag length right now.  As far as batteries go, we ran it hard all day and by the end of the day, they were drained pretty good.


----------



## bsanders (Apr 2, 2014)

We were behind them and we get 6.1 out of our boat with a single Briggs, no front trolling motor, and they pulled away from us a good bit. They stopped before we did but managed to gain a considerable lead on us from blast off til where they pulled off. It's fast,I'm ready to see it set up right on his boat and see what the true potential of that motor is.


----------

